# MCPHS Captain



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Captain*
MCPHS University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 04/12/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Reporting to the Chief, the Captain is responsible for assisting with the direction and management of the public safety functions at MCPHS. To ensure that the mission of the department is realized, specifically protecting life and property, fostering a safe, peaceful and secure environment for the campus community with a special emphasis on public safety education, crime prevention and community policing.

Assist the Chief in setting the strategic direction for the department, including researching, developing, implementing and evaluating policies, procedures and standards to assure that the department meets its goals
Interview applicants for ranking officer positions and, make hiring and promotion recommendations to the Chief
Serve as a member of the Command Staff, scheduling, supervising and directing personnel in response to shifting department needs. Assures that trained Public Safety personnel properly staff all posts and uses judgment to make necessary adjustments. Address all security, personnel and ranking officer performance issues that rise to Command Staff level. Resolve conflicts, negotiate or collaborate on major projects, handle sensitive issues and facilitate collaboration at the highest level, both with the University and local community.
Uses judgment to Counsel, advise, motivate and, when necessary, discipline assigned personnel by reference to in accordance with University policies and procedures
Conduct formal and informal performance reviews as directed by the Chief
Conduct periodic checks and inspections of Public Safety personnel to assure that they remain capable of their duties and are performing such duties properly
Supervise medical protocols and emergency preparedness for the Public Safety/Campus Police Department
Oversee investigations of incidents as directed by Chief and recommend appropriate action
Manage scheduling and supervise of all personnel for and during special event details
Develop and maintain effective communications with all members of the MCPHS community, with special emphasis on students and Student Affairs and Residence Life personnel. Assist the Chief to develop and implement Community Policing Initiatives.
Develop and maintain key contacts within the University and within the Colleges of the Fenway Consortium to enhance workflow and work quality
Report all emergency conditions or incidents to the Chief and Director of Environmental Health and Safety, Director of Facilities and other appropriate officials within the University
Assist the Chief in the development and implementation of the department budget
Oversee the department Training Officer with initial orientation, on-the-job and in-service training of all Public Safety personnel. May recommend training programs to Chief. Assures that all records related to training are up to date.
Issues keys and maintains logs pertaining to key copies
Serves as procurement officer for the department
At the direction of the Chief, may attend meetings as his designee
*Required:*

Bachelor’s degree in Criminal Justice required
Minimum of 10 years of police supervisory experience required
Must be at least 21 years of age
Must have graduated from a Massachusetts full time police academy (either the MPTC ‘s or the state’s SSPO)
A valid, unrestricted MA driver's license
Possession and retention of valid license to carry a firearm (large capacity) in accordance with MGL Ch. 140 sec. 131
Successfully complete annual firearms training
Obtain and retain minimum defensive tactics certification
Certification of medical physical examination and physical agility as set by the standards of the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee and successful completion of the requirements of medical examination, physical agility and psychological testing as set by the University
Meet all requirements / maintain all certifications under MA General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63 as Special State Police Officer and be warranted to receive police powers by the MA State Police Certification Unit
Must be eligible for appointment as Suffolk County Deputy Sheriff within the state of MA
Obtain and retain certification as a First Responder as well as CPR/AED
Strong organizational and computer skills
Knowledge and understanding of community policing practices
The Department of Campus Police / Public Safety has adopted and follows General Laws of MA Chapter 41: Section 101A pertaining to tobacco smoking.
Must meet and maintain all Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST) certification standards
Must meet and maintain all Massachusetts POST Certification standards
Must meet POST Standards for police certification
*Desired:*

Master’s degree in criminal justice or police administration
*Physical Requirements:*

Standing, sitting, manual dexterity, ability to move between offices and floors of buildings
Ability to travel among three campuses as needed
Ability to meet deadlines and perform well under pressure
Ability to be physically in attendance at designated worksite during scheduled work hours and to work some evenings and weekends
Normal range of vision and hearing (with or without correction)
Ability to lift a minimum of 50 lbs.
*Apply*
Please attach a cover letter and a curriculum vitae/resume. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to reference checks and a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment.

*MCPHS COVID-19 Policy*
We care about the health and safety of our students and employees and have implemented a COVID-19 Vaccine and Testing Policy, requiring employees to be fully vaccinated and tested on a regular basis. Employees who cannot receive the vaccine because of a medical or sincerely held religious belief may request an exemption.

*About Us*
At MCPHS, we appreciate the importance of creating an environment in which everyone feels included and valued. Each of our Community members’ unique experiences and perspectives add value to our ability to create and deliver the best education, academic service, and employee experience possible.

We offer competitive salaries and excellent benefits that include a substantial contribution toward the cost of medical, vision, and dental insurance, generous time off, retirement and pension plans, and flexible work arrangements to support work/life balance for our employees while supporting the MCPHS mission.

MCPHS is an Equal Opportunity Employer that celebrates a diverse community. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to any characteristic protected by law.

Equal Opportunity Employer Minorities/Women/Protected Veterans/Disabled
MCPHS University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------

